
3M Says No Evidence That Products Have Been Seized - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-05/3m-says-no-evidence-that-products-have-been-seized-after-reports
======
throwaway9587
Public Service Announcement for non-lawyers:

"I have no evidence X happened": "I did it and destroyed the evidence"

"I can't remember doing X": "I did it and can't destroy the evidence"

In other words: If you catch up to me with actual evidence, I'm proven not to
lie (note that in several jurisdictions, lying might be illegal, especially as
a witness).

There's nothing quite like corpspeak, just my favorite:

"I'm planning to have more time with my family": "The investors or my
cofounder fired me"

~~~
mardifoufs
I mean has there been any evidence? How could evidence of this even be covered
up? The masks have to be somewhere. I mean 3M already criticised the US
government for cutting mask exports so why would they suddenly lie and say
they don't think anything has been seized? If anything I think they are trying
to be diplomatic here by not directly saying that the whole thing isn't true.

------
mardifoufs
How hard is it to track down the shipments? Is there any proof from the
European countries that the US really seized the masks? I'm just confused by
this whole story and I don't understand how this has not been clarified yet.

------
ruth9
Is there a reason why the US government hasn't assigned a czar to oversee this
company and address the shady behavior?

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/cITAl](https://archive.md/cITAl)

